# Hi from Holland..



## Pimmie

Hi,

I Pim from Holland and I'm new here...Not "new" with the Marshalls...Play several plexi models. Will try to post them in the gallery...

Oh wait....I''ll post a pic here...






To introduce my family to u:

1965 JTM45 on a 68 8x10cab
2 4x12's
1994 100 watt SLP
JCM900 4100
JCM800 2210
1967 50 watt Super PA
1969 100 Watt Super Tremolo
1966 JTM45/100
1972 4x12 ...


----------



## aussiebluesville

looks good!...better get a bigger room,welcome to the forum


----------



## Pimmie

Well...I moved since the pic was taken, now I have more space to build a studio


----------



## Andre2

nice to see your post 
thanks for sharing you desires..


----------



## Lucifuge

Looks great! Welcome! Where are you located? I'm from the Arnhem area...


----------



## Roadburn

Zwolle area present!


----------



## Lucifuge

Welcome Roadburn.


----------



## j2112c

Wow that looks great!
Welcome! or is that Welkom.. no that is a racing circuit! ha ha


----------



## Lucifuge

j2112c said:


> Wow that looks great!
> Welcome! or is that Welkom.. no that is a racing circuit! ha ha



Actually j2112c, you're right... It is welkom


----------



## MartyStrat54

Wow...that's some really nice stuff there. I think they should automatically give you a senior membership. Welcome.


----------



## bloosman1

7 heads are better than one! (or so it appears)

Nice!


----------

